
How China acquires ‘the crown jewels’ of U.S. technology - kawera
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/22/china-us-tech-companies-cfius-572413
======
ggm
Wait.. you mean, even openly buying things, like respecting free market
economics, is now _wrong_?

So that reductionism around open markets the Federal Government keeps ramming
down our (I am not american, I live in another economy) throats, it was all
hyped bullshit, and in the final analysis, actually yes we can intervene on
'national strategic outcome' reasons anyway.

~~~
slededit
America has never been short of this hypocrisy, most notably with Japan in the
90s. However one must reflect that the national corporatism in China is not
free market as we understand it. The west's trade model is built around
companies as individual actors separate from their countries but that is not
true in China.

------
wand3r
I mean the US has blocked 3 major semiconductor deals recently. The free
market is pretty important but clearly some compamies and technologies should
not be sold. Also, China has a pretty unfair set of rules for competing in
their ecosystem whivh handicaps the US, leads to a lot of IP theft and forces
profits and data through a Chinese pipeline.

So, i disagree we're totally asleep at the wheel and the scrutiny goes beyond
that one agency mentioned. I don't know if a bankrupt company that likely
hasnt fully developed an automated chip designer is a crown jewel

------
Clubber
China is eating our lunch and we're to fat, greedy, and stupid to realize
what's going on.

~~~
goombastic
With an appropriately fashionable president as well. Brawndo, the thirst
mutilator!

